# Looking for a one month rental in Manzanillo



## Salto_jorge (Mar 28, 2010)

Looking for a one month rental in Manzanillo near the General Hospital.
The closer to the hospital the better since that is where we are going.

Take Care

Salto


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I referred you to TomZap on the other board but I think you'll only find short term rentals along the beach. The hospital is in a mostly industrial area but only a 5-10 minute drive from the beach


----------



## Salto_jorge (Mar 28, 2010)

Everything that I saw on tomzap was short term and near the beach.
We are looking for something closer to the main hospital.
Renting by the day would cost too much.


----------

